# 2nd mis miscarriage was the result of downs...anyone else experienced this?



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

HI there,
I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced being told that their pregnancy didnt work out because of downs.  
This was our fourth go at ivf and 2nd pregnancy to end in this way....basically going for the scan and finding out the baby had died  This time they did a test on the tissue after I had had the d and C and the results came back it was a boy and he had had downs.
We are now in this dreadful quandry as to whether to try again and it happen again or try and hope for the best.  Im 40 so this may be the reason why its happened but I feel so isolated at the mo as no one else I know has had ivf followed by 2 losses.  Wonder if anyone else out there has had similar experiences....


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had 2 m/c. Not sure what were the reasons for our lost. As no test was offered for us. 
But I am sure there some wrong with them as well as they were effected my immune problems.
For 40+ eggs I have been told by docs it will be around 1-10 should be okay rest the eggs will have some kind of chromosom problems. 
Unless we pay for PGD we just won't know if our embies are really good for transfers. And when I ask for PGD to my docs they say in our case it is not necessary. 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck next time.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I am really sorry to hear about your losses.

There may be several things going on for you.  Firstly you age will affect the number of abnormal embryos your produce so this may be a risk for you.

However, I would ask your clinic/doctor to run some tests before moving on to DE, as there may be issues affecting pregnancy which will not be solved by moving to DE.  Male sperm abnormailities are also associated with increased risk of Down's.

Firstly, has your DH been karyotyped for genetic abnormality (via blood test - GP can arrange)  I notice that your succcessful pg was with another partner, so he may be the issue here sadly.

Has your DH's sperm been tested - especially for dna fragmentation which can cause abnormalties.  It is really important that DH has good diet, no alcohol/smoking and takes a good male fertility supplement high in antioxidants.

Have you had any other miscarrige testing? e.g. 
Uterine 
thyroid 
clotting
infection (you and DH)
autoimmune

All these can be another cause of ivf failure.

Obviously it may be bad luck and chromosomally abnormal embryos due to age, but you need to eliminate other causes.

Finally you can always opt for PGD to check whether your embryos are normal or not.

Best,
Daisy


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Kaylou

I'm very sorry to hear your news    Life is so unfair at times.  

Can the Drs be any more specific about what caused the mmc?  As I understand it, Downs itself does not cause miscarriages but it means that abnormalities, such as heart or bowel defects are more likely and depending on how severe these are, that can affect the baby's growth and development and for that reason, the m/c risk is higher with Downs.  If there was a particular malformation, that may not arise in a future pg.

I agree with what the others have said about testing for immune issues and other m/c risk factors, but take the time you need to grieve this pg before moving on to the next steps.  

Really hoping that things will work out better for you next time   
EG x


----------



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Thank you so much for your replies.  We are awaiting my DH's results but the consultant seem to think they were ok....she is in the midst of writing to us to confirm.  Everything else came back normal bar my anti bodies test. As my anti bodies were a little high Im having them re tested... the upper limit is 9.9 and i came back 10.  My friend mentioned to me that sometimes killer cells goes hand in hand with that.  Our consultant said that this isnt tested for on the nhs and as its in the trial stages nothing is proven...has anyone heard of this as my DH and I are thinking of going to ARGC - read some great things about them...but obvioulsy dont want to just go ahead and face this heart break again.  I heard about PGD testing but its so expensive and when you havent many eggs to chose from its kind of not worth it   You messages are of great comfort.  Its so hard isnt it! xxx


----------

